# Any expats living in Halkida, Evia?



## martinlest (Jun 4, 2011)

I am actually writing this on my laptop in the lounge at Heathrow airport, en route to Athens... I am moving to Halkida, alone, and am wondering about what sort of social life I am going to find. I lived in Crete for ten years, but Chania had so many opportunities for meeting new people that I soon had a very large 'social circle. Halkida will be a lot quieter I guess!

If anyone in or around Halkida would like to meet for a drink sometime, let me know and I can write a bit more about myself, but basically I am 55, into classical rather than rock music, good wine rather than lager (though retsina is great!!) and aeroplanes rather than cars (can pilot a 737 but have never learned to drive)..

Am pretty self-sufficient (have spent thirty years travelling the world and working in regions far more 'remote' than Halkida!), but would be happy to meet anyone else who would like to meet some new people.

I am British but speak French, German and Greek too....

Martin


----------



## Mike3D (Apr 30, 2014)

martinlest said:


> I am actually writing this on my laptop in the lounge at Heathrow airport, en route to Athens... I am moving to Halkida, alone, and am wondering about what sort of social life I am going to find. I lived in Crete for ten years, but Chania had so many opportunities for meeting new people that I soon had a very large 'social circle. Halkida will be a lot quieter I guess!
> 
> If anyone in or around Halkida would like to meet for a drink sometime, let me know and I can write a bit more about myself, but basically I am 55, into classical rather than rock music, good wine rather than lager (though retsina is great!!) and aeroplanes rather than cars (can pilot a 737 but have never learned to drive)..
> 
> ...


Martin, have you settled in Halkida ok. I'd like to ask a small favour if you are still resident there.


----------



## martinlest (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi.. I am afraid I moved on. I'm now working in Jaffna, Sri Lanka...

Sorry!

Martin


----------



## Mike3D (Apr 30, 2014)

Sounds lovely. Don t suppose they have Aleppo pine in Sri Lanka , struggling to obtain some resin for my wine making hobby. Thanks for the response anyway.


----------

